# Soil Analysis recommendations



## AVT (May 5, 2021)

First off, thanks for the wealth of information on this site as it has helped me tremendously with my Bermuda U3 lawn efforts this year. The people on this site are awesome!! First post on the site so be easy :lol:

Location: Princeton Tx - ~40 miles N-NE of downtown Dallas.

A little back ground...I have always been a "yard nerd" however this year I wanted to step up my game as we moved into a new house (April 2020) and the yard is only 5K sq ft. -much easier to maintain a low cut than 2 acres. The lawn was nice looking last year, HOC ~2-3" Honda rotary mower, however I wanted to change the game. Neighbors were already commenting on my lawn last year so I was going to throw a curve ball at them and show them it could be much better. Purchased a California reel mower this year in March and did a soil test in April along with 6 cubic yards of mason sand to help level the lawn (as many have stated that was an a$$ whooping) but should pay off after a couple years of leveling. Along with pre-emerg, fert's. humicar and organic matter.

My question to the group is what exactly should I do based on the soil analysis I had done by Texas A&M? See pic below. I am confused because of how low the phosphorus level is and the amount of information on the web that contradicts one site to another in how to raise it but not throw off all the other soil components and PH. We have that blackish gray thick clay soil. PH is a little on the high side - borderline. Any way you can read all the levels in the analysis and tell me what you think I should do and I will state what I have done so far below?

Here is what I have done so far in regard to the phosphorus correction, looking to see if you think I am on the right track or should I be going down a different path? Also after these corrections how long should I wait before doing another soil test to validate what I have done is actually moving the needle in the right direction and or hopefully not gone to far?

4/21 - received soil test results
4/21 - core aeration done, sand leveling.
4/22 Added light application of 10-10-10 (I read high potassium doesn't really have any impact on Bermuda hence the reason I just went with the triple 10's)
4/25 top dressed after sand application with Black Gold potting soil (very light, meaning 1/8"-was just trying to add some organic matter to help drive growth of Bermuda in some of the heavier sand spots)
5/2 - another very light application of 10-10-10 plus I mixed up 4lb's of Miracle grow Bloom Booster (10-52-10) with a gallon water and used a hose end sprayer to entire yard.

Thoughts? Let me know if there are any questions and again thanks for the wealth of knowledge on this site.

P.S. I had a heck of time trying to get the images imbedded in this post and I am still not sure they will show up. If they don't I will try to reply to this post with them. Let's try it again.

*Soil Results*
https://postimg.cc/SnnDYjDY

*Sand Leveling*
https://postimg.cc/MfZY6GnT
https://postimg.cc/t79ktBBj
https://postimg.cc/ftfKQdTp

*10 Days post sand leveling*
https://postimg.cc/CBgN27Yb
https://postimg.cc/v4CXrMNq
https://postimg.cc/SX8dV30y


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@AVT it looks like your images are not appearing because you're using the "Link" instead of the "Direct Link" from postimage in your img tags. You should be using the direct link that ends in .jpg



Alternatively, you can click the blue "Add image to post" link at the bottom of the post editor for a more streamlined approach. It will open a window for you to browse to your image location, or simply drag and drop into that window if working from a desktop.



Also on a desktop you should be able to just drag and drop your image directly into the post editor and postimage will upload it automatically.

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## AVT (May 5, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback on the attachments. I just edited the post. Please let me know if that worked.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

Read the section on phosphorus and on high pH. You need almost 3 lb of phosphorus per 1000 sq ft. You can do one lb a month. For the 10-10-10, that would be 10 lb per 1000 sq ft. However, I don't know that April is an appropriate time for nitrogen fertilizer on Bermuda (I have cool season grass). So maybe save that for the summer. If you can find a phosphorus only fertilizer, that would be fine now. Keep track of how many pounds you use when you put something down.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I looked up when to start nitrogen fertilizer for Bermuda and Texas AMU said after green up in the spring and the lawn has been mowed 2-3 times:
https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/landscaping/bermudagrass-home-lawn-management-calendar/
May should be ok for an application, then continue through the summer.


----------



## AVT (May 5, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I looked up when to start nitrogen fertilizer for Bermuda and Texas AMU said after green up in the spring and the lawn has been mowed 2-3 times:
> https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/landscaping/bermudagrass-home-lawn-management-calendar/
> May should be ok for an application, then continue through the summer.


Thanks how long do you think I should wait before I do another soil test to ensure what I am doing is making a difference?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Once a year is fine for soil tests and best to do it about the same time of year.


----------

